

Electrical Engineering start-ups? - zxcvvcxz

I was wondering if there are any start-ups in the electrical engineering space, whatever that may be. I know HN is oriented towards web start-ups, so I was curious to see what else is out there in my current field of study/interest.<p>For those that would consider themselves in this space, what's it like? Is there less competition, more? Is getting funded harder? How has building your company differed from typical web start-ups you know of? Any pointers for fresh grads looking to get involved without much experience?<p>Cheers.
======
steventruong
From what I know, there is an accelerator type program that just recently
launched for hardware base startups here in the bay area. I know YC also
funded some (at least 1) as well. You can also look into companies like FitBit
as an example. It's difficult to say what is defined as an EE startup since
some also include programming and the web. I guess it depends loosely on what
your definition is.

